#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Σοφίτα κατά ΝΟΚ

## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα

Συμφωνα με την &81 του αρθρου 2 του Νοκ :
Σοφίτα είναι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός προσβάσιμος χώρος που βρίσκεται εντός του ύψους της επικλινούς στέγης του κτιρίου και δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία.

Αρα λοιπον εφοσον απαιτειται η σοφιτα να αναπτυσεται εντος του υψους της στεγης θα πρεπει το δαπεδο της σοφιτας (κατω μερια πλακας δαπεδου σοφιτας) να βρισκεται στην ιδια σταθμη με την δοκο  που αποτελει την εδραση της στεγης και μαλιστα με την κατω μερια της. Αυτο για να εχω την μεγιστη δυνατη λειτουργικοτητα στην σοφιτα οσο αναφορα το υψος της.
Μηπως κανω καπου λαθος και το δαπεδο της σοφιτας μπορει να βρισκεται σε σταθμη χαμηλοτερη απο αυτη της εδρασης της στεγης? (Στο σχημα σοφιτα 2 -ειναι το δευτερο σχημα με την δυριχτη στεγη- που εχω επισυναψει ο χωρος ειναι σοφιτα η οχι?????)

_(εχει ξανασυζητηθει παλια το θεμα με το υψος της στεγης (μετραει απο κατω μερια δοκου) και το  επισημαινω ξανα γιατι δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα κατα την αποψη μου.
Παντως σε ολα τα σχηματα της τεχνικης οδηγιας το υψος της στεγης προσμετραται απο την κατω μερια της δοκου οπως αλλωστε φαινεται και στο σχημα της οδηγιας που επισυναπτω.)_

Εαν λοιπον το ολο σκεπτικο μου ειναι σωστο και ειμαι σε περιοχη εντος σχεδιου που επιτρεπεται 1.50.μ στεγη και θελω να κανω εξαντληση μεγιστου υψους για το κτιριο μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος με ποιο τροπο ειναι δυνατη η κατασκευη σοφιτας σε αυτη την περιπτωση?????

Και για να προλαβω την τυχον απαντηση θα μπορουσα να κατασκευασω παταρι το οποιο δεν εχει τον περιορισμο να αναπτυσεται εντος της επικλινους στεγης.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχω κανει χρηση του 10% εκτος ΣΔ του παταριου σε υποκειμενους οροφους.   

Εχω καταληξει τελικα οτι επι της ουσιας οταν στο κτιριο γινεται εξαντληση μεγιστου υψους η κατασκευη σοφιτας ειναι αδυνατη.Αν λοιπον δεν εχω μπερδευτει καπου για να κατασκευασω σοφιτα που να ειναι στοιχειωδως λειτουργικη δεν πρεπει να κανω εξαντληση μεγιστου υψους αλλα να σταματω το κτιριο σε χαμηλοτερο υψος απο το μεγιστο και να δημιουργω στεγες μεγαλης κλισης.........Το εχω σκεφτει σωστα κατα την αποψη σας?

Προκυπτει απο καπου οτι η σοφιτα δεν μπορει να εχει πορτα και να βγαινει σε δωμα?

----------


## Xάρης

> Μηπως κανω καπου λαθος και το δαπεδο της σοφιτας μπορει να βρισκεται σε σταθμη χαμηλοτερη απο αυτη της εδρασης της στεγης? (Στο σχημα σοφιτα 2 -ειναι το δευτερο σχημα με την δυριχτη στεγη- που εχω επισυναψει ο χωρος ειναι σοφιτα η οχι?????)


Όχι, σύμφωνα και με το σχήμα που παραθέτεις δεν γίνεται το δάπεδο της σοφίτας να βρίσκεται πιο κάτω από το επίπεδο που ορίζεται από το κατώτερο σημείο των περιμετρικών δοκών της στέγης.




> (Στο σχημα σοφιτα 2 -ειναι το δευτερο σχημα με την δυριχτη στεγη- που εχω επισυναψει ο χωρος ειναι σοφιτα η οχι?????)


Ναι, αν το ύψος της περιμετρικής δοκού είναι ίσο με β. Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, τότε έχουμε πατάρι και όχι σοφίτα (βλ. σχετικό "Παράδειγμα 1" Τεχνικών Οδηγιών Δεκ.2012 §91).




> Εαν λοιπον το ολο σκεπτικο μου ειναι σωστο και ειμαι σε περιοχη εντος σχεδιου που επιτρεπεται 1.50.μ στεγη και θελω να κανω εξαντληση μεγιστου υψους για το κτιριο μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος με ποιο τροπο ειναι δυνατη η κατασκευη σοφιτας σε αυτη την περιπτωση?????


Η περιμετρική δοκός να είναι μεγάλου ύψους!




> προκυπτει απο καπου οτι η σοφιτα δεν μπορει να εχει πορτα και να βγαινει σε δωμα?


Βλ. Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ.2012 §1:
"Επιτρέπονται ανοίγματα στη στέγη που ακολουθούν τη στερεομετρία της,όσο και ανοίγματα στους τυχόν τοίχους που συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν, για τον φωτισμόκαι αερισμό του χώρου."
Επίσης, βλ. ερωταπάντηση ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ-ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ, VIII/16:
"Η σοφίτα επιτρέπεται να έχει ανοίγματα (πόρτες ή παράθυρα) στο κεκλιμένο τμήμα της στέγης;
Επιτρέπεται να έχει παράθυρα στο κεκλιμένο επίπεδο, χωρίς να προεξέχουν από αυτό. Πόρτες όχι (για πού, με τι πλατύσκαλο;...)"
Κατά την άποψή μου μπορείς να έχεις πόρτα προς το δώμα αρκεί να είναι στο κεκλιμένο τμήμα της στέγης. Το κεκλιμένο τμήμα θα μπορούσε να είναι και κατακόρυφο σε κάποιο σημείο (π.χ. μονόριχτη στέγη). :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω τον ΝΟΚ η §2.ζ του άρθρου 19 γράφει:
"Στέγες. *Σε κάθε περίπτωση απαγορεύονται κατασκευές που δημιουργούν κατακόρυφα ανοίγματα* και διαφοροποιούν την ενιαία κλίση και στερεομετρία της στέγης."
Άρα θα μπορούσες να έχεις πόρτα αν δεν είναι καταόρυφη, ούτε διαφοροποιεί τη στερεομετρία της στέγης.

Όλα αυτοί οι προβληματισμοί υπάρχουν διότι ακόμα μιλάμε για συντελεστή δόμησης και το τι μετρά σ' αυτόν ή όχι. Θα λύνονταν αν πολύ απλά ελέγχαμε μόνο τον όγκο (+κάλυψη, +θέση στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο) και όχι τη δόμηση. Αν κάποτε υλοποιηθεί αυτή η πρόταση τότε θα λυθούν άπειρα θέματα που προκύπτουν, θα γίνει ευκολότερος ο έλεγχος στις ΥΔΟΜ, θα έχουμε λιγότερη γραφειοκρατία, διαπληκτισμούς με δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, εξοικονόμηση πόρων, μείωση ατμοσφαιρικών ρύπων, οικονομικό όφελος για τη χώρα, χαμηλότερο κόστος ανέγερσης κτηρίων (όφελος ιδιοκτητών) και επίλυση πολλών θεμάτων αυθαιρέτων.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.

_στο σχημα σοφιτα 2 -ειναι το δευτερο σχημα με την δυριχτη στεγη- που εχω επισυναψει ο χωρος ειναι σοφιτα η οχι?????)_

_χαρης:
ναι, αν το ύψος της περιμετρικής δοκού είναι ίσο με α. αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, τότε έχουμε πατάρι και όχι σοφίτα (βλ. σχετικό "παράδειγμα 1" τεχνικών οδηγιών δεκ.2012 §91)._

προφανως Χαρη εννοεις αντι για α το υψος της περιμετρικης δοκου να είναι β σωστα?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, το β εννοούσα (το διόρθωσα).
Πάντως θεωρώ γελοίο το να μετρούμε από το κάτω μέρος της περιμετρικής δοκού.
Διότι περιμετρική δοκός δεν υπάρχει πάντα.
Σε μια κατασκευή από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία υπάρχει (ενδεχομένως) μόνο οριζόντιο διάζωμα που δεν είναι το ίδιο με δοκό.
Σε μια εξ ολοκλήρου ξύλινη κατασκευή που δεν υπάρχει δοκός από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα τι λαμβάνουμε;
Και να θέλω να "κοροϊδέψω" τον νομοθέτη και την κοινωνία να κάνω δοκό ύψους 2μ;

----------


## ISMINI_82

Δηλαδη στο σχημα που παραθετω με το ιδιο ακριβως κτιριο και στις δυο εκδοχες
Στην περιπτωση Α δεν εχω σοφιτα ενώ στην περιπτωση Β επειδη μεγαλωσα το δοκαρι εχω???????
Παρομοια Στην περιπτωση Γ δεν εχω σοφιτα ενώ στην Δ επειδη μεγαλωσα το δοκαρι εχω??????
Δεν είναι επικινδυνα τοσο μεγαλα δοκαρια στους ανωτατους οροφους του κτιριου?????

----------


## Xάρης

Σου θυμίζω και μια άλλη συζήτηση που είχαμε παλιότερα για το από πού μετρούμε το ύψος της οροφής υπογείου, το άνω ή το κάτω μέρος της πλάκας. Είχες δίκιο ότι ο ΓΟΚ έλεγε τελικά το κάτω.

Άρα, αναλόγα με τις σοφίτες, τα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά των φερόντων στοιχείων καθορίζουν την προσμετρούμενη δόμηση

---

Όχι δεν είναι εν γένει επικίνδυνα. Στον τελευταίο όροφο δεν κάνουμε ικανοτικό έλεγχο κόμβων διότι δεν έχει νόημα.
Ενίοτε είναι επιθυμητά, π.χ. σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης διαφράγματος ή για τη σύνδεση τμημάτων του κτηρίου που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικά διαφράγματα. Προτιμότερα δε από το να δημιουργούνται "κοντά" υποστυλώματα.

----------


## ISMINI_82

1.Παντως στο σκαριφημα που εχω κανει πιο πανω 
το Α δεν ειναι σοφιτα ενω το Β ειναι
το Γ δεν ειναι σοφιτα ενω το Δ ειναι 
σωστα?
2.Aν δεν εχω κανει λαθος αν ειχαμε δυο ομμορα οικοπεδα και στο ενα πχ κατασκευαζαμε το Α και στο αλλο το Β τα περαιωναμε και τα βαφαμε με τα ιδια ακριβως χρωματα θα ειχαμε δυο ακριβως ιδια κτιρια που το ενα θα ηταν εκτος ΝΟΚ και αρα αυθαιρετο και το αλλο οχι.Αυτο μου φαινεται λιγο εως πολυ παραλογο .

Μηπως τελικα  αυτο που αναγραφεται στον ορισμο της σοφιτας οτι πρεπει να βρίσκεται εντός του ύψους της επικλινούς στέγης του κτιρίου θελει καποια τροποποιηση?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Ναι, σωστά.

2. Έτσι ακριβώς! Ο παρολογισμός του ΝΟΚ. Και δεν ισχύει μόνο στις σοφίτες αλλά και στα υπόγεια όπως ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση όπου το τι μετρά στη δόμηση εξαρτάται από τον φέροντα οργανισμό.
Όταν το καταλάβουν θα ξεχάσουν τον συντελεστή δόμησης και θα ελέγχουμε μόνο κάλυψη-όγκο-θέση στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο.

----------


## ROUDI

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει πως στο  υπόδειγμα διάγραμμα δόμησης του Υπεκα (ΔΟΚΚ.2667/17-01-2013) , προκύπτει σοφίτα με στάθμη δαπέδου κάτω από το ύψος της στέγης (υπερύψωση πλαϊνών τοίχων).

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι σ' ΑΥΤΟ το υπόδειγμα διαγράμματος δόμησης;
Ποια σοφίτα;
Σοφίτα είχε το προηγούμενο (πρώτο) υπόδειγμα διαγράμματος δόμησης.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

Συμφωνα με το αρθρο 11&6ιε σοφίτες  με συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο ή ίσο του 1/2 του χώρου του υποκείμενου ορόφου με τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά δεν προσμετρωνται στην δομηση.

Αν εχουμε στον οροφο 3 υπνοδωματια σε μαιζονετα (επιφανεια οροφου περιπου 60 τμ) και θελουμε να κανουμε και σοφιτα τοτε ποιο ειναι το εμβαδον της σοφιτας :

1.Αν η προσβαση σε αυτη γινεται με κλιμακα που ξεκινα απο τον διαδρομο του οροφου ? (διαδρομος που καταληγει η σκαλα απο το ισογειο και χρησιμοποιειται για την προσβαση των υπνοδωματιων)

2.Αν δεν γινεται η προσβαση απο τον διαδρομο αλλα δυο απο τα υπνοδωματια (εμβαδον περιπου 16 τμ το καθενα) εχουν σκαλες στο εσωτερικο τους που οδηγει προς την σοφιτα?

Με εχει μπερδεψει η φραση _του χώρου του υποκείμενου ορόφου με τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά_*.*

----------


## asak

*1.* Κατ' εμέ ο διάδρομος του ορόφου δεν αποτελεί λειτουργικό χώρο παρά πρόσβαση σ' αυτόν. Συνεπώς δεν  μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ευνοϊκή διάταξη της σοφίτας μ' αυτήν την διαρρύθμιση. Εάν πάλι ο διάδρομος θεωρείται χώρος και όχι ως πρόσβαση τότε δεν έχεις παρά να κατασκευάσεις σοφίτα με το 1/2 του εμβαδού του χώρου του διαδρόμου.

*2.* Η πρόσβαση από τα υπνοδωμάτια θεωρώ ότι ενοποιεί λειτουργικά τους χώρους Υ/δ - σοφίτας. Τότε υποθέτω ότι η σοφίτα θα πρέπει να γίνει το 1/2 του εμβαδού των 2 υπνοδωματίων, περίπου 16μ².

Είναι πράγματι σπαζοκεφαλιά η διάταξη αυτή του Νόμου και δεν έχεις άδικο. Και εγώ θα απευθυνόμουν στο forum για να πάρω γνώμες.

----------


## ISMINI_82

> *1.* Κατ' εμέ ο διάδρομος του ορόφου δεν αποτελεί λειτουργικό χώρο παρά πρόσβαση σ' αυτόν. Συνεπώς δεν  μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ευνοϊκή διάταξη της σοφίτας μ' αυτήν την διαρρύθμιση. Εάν πάλι ο διάδρομος θεωρείται χώρος και όχι ως πρόσβαση τότε δεν έχεις παρά να κατασκευάσεις σοφίτα με το 1/2 του εμβαδού του χώρου του διαδρόμου.
> .


Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση

Με συναδελφους που μιλησα για το θεμα ειχαν την αποψη οτι η σοφιτα  μπορει να εχει εμβαδον μεχρι το 50% του υποκειμενου οροφου και αρα στην  προκειμενη περιπτωση 30 τμ .

Διαβαζοντας προσεχτικα τον νομο παρατηρησα  οτι μιλαει για το 50% του χωρου του οροφου με τον οποιο συνδεεται  η σοφιτα.

Μηπως με την φραση του χωρου του  οροφου εννοει ολο τον οροφο της αυτοτελους ιδιοκτησιας ή εννοει τους  επιμερους χωρους (πχ δωματια) που μπορει να υπαρχουν σε ενα οροφο και με τους οποιους συνδεεται η σοφιτα με την σκαλα ?

Για το παταρι στον ορισμο του στην &28 του αρθρου 2 αναφερει οτι η επιφανεια του πρεπει να ειναι μικρότερη του 70% της επιφάνειας του υποκείμενου χώρου.
Η εκφραση χωρου με μπερδευει.
Αν πχ εχω οροφο με σαλονι και κουζινα και ενα wc ολος ο οροφος ειναι 60 τμ και το σαλονι 40 τμ και το παταρι εχει προσβαση με σκαλα απο το σαλονι το 70% το εξεταζουμε συμφωνα με τα 60 τμ ή με τα 40 τμ?

----------


## asak

Αν διαβάσεις προσεχτικά η παράγραφος του Νόμου αναφέρει:
"Σοφίτεςμε συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο ή ίσο των 1/2 του χώρου της υποκείμενης κάτοψηςμε τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά..."
Πουθενά δεν αναφέρει την λέξη όροφος και ως γνωστόν σύμφωνα με το λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας *όροφος* : _το σύνολο των δωματίων ενός σπιτιού, των διαμερισμάτων μιας πολυκατοικίας ή γενικά των χώρων μιας οικοδομής που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο οριζόντιο επίπεδο, στο ίδιο ύψος από το έδαφος._ 
Αν ο νομοθέτης ήθελε να ισχύει το 1/2 του υποκείμενου ορόφου θα το έκανε υποθέτω. Εδώ θέλει να διαχωρίσει τον όροφο σε χώρους της υποκείμενης κάτοψης που συνδέονται λειτουργικά με τη σοφίτα ακόμα και από τις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες-διαμερίσματα.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη μόνο έτσι έχει νόημα η μη προσμέτρηση του Σ.Δ. σε μία κατοικία. Ποιος θα ήταν διαφορετικά ο λόγος άλλωστε. Δεν νομίζω ο νομοθέτης να είχε στο μυαλό του ένα "bonus room" όπως συμβαίνει με αλλοδαπές νομοθεσίες.

Για να σου πω την αλήθεια, με προβλημάτισε η τελευταία παράγραφος που αναφέρεις για σαλόνι - κουζίνα. Βέβαια και εδώ λύνεται ο γρίφος αναλόγως αν η κουζίνα αποτελεί διακριτό δωμάτιο και εφόσον τηρεί την επιφάνεια που το κατατάσσει δωμάτιο.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Asak μετα τις τροποποιησεις του ΝΟΚ το "υποκειμενης κατοψης" δεν ισχυει αλλα η 6ιε του αρθρου 11 εχει ως εξης:
Στο σ.δ. δεν προσμετρώνται :Σοφίτες 
με συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο ή ίσο του 1/2 του χώρου του υποκείμενου ορόφου με τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά,χωρίς να αποτελούν ανεξάρτητο όροφο και
εφόσον το μέσο ελεύθερο ύψος είναι μικρότερο από 2,20 μ.

----------


## asak

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και σ' ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.
Αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την διατύπωση της τροποποίησης γιατί αν αυτή ήταν η αρχική της μορφή θα έμμενα στις παραπάνω θέσεις μου. Τώρα για το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει αυτή η τροποποίηση και μάλιστα εντοπίζεται στον όροφο και όχι στην υποκείμενη κάτοψη, υποθέτω ότι ο Νομοθέτης θέλησε να κάνει "κατανοητό" ότι μιλάει για το 1/2 ολόκληρου του ορόφου.
Θα εικάσω πάλι ότι η λέξη χώρος που παραμένει και σε προβλημάτισε ο Νομοθέτης το έκανε για να ξεχωρίσει την ανεξάρτητη αυτοτελή διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία για το γεγονός μη παρασυρθούμε και κατασκευάζουμε σοφίτες με το 1/2 ολόκληρου ορόφου πολυκατοικίας διαμερισμάτων και τις δίνουμε προς χρήση γκαρσονιερών.

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά δεν προβληματίζομαι καθόλου.
Το εμβαδόν της σοφίτας που δύναται να μην προσμετρηθεί στη δόμηση είναι: 50%*60τ.μ. = 30τ.μ.
Είτε η σκάλα σύνδεσης τελευταίου ορόφου & σοφίτας ξεκινά από τον διάδρομο είτε μέσα από ένα δωμάτιο.

Σκάλα σύνδεσης σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λειτουργική σύνδεση τελευταίου ορόφου & σοφίτας.
Αν και το μέσο ελεύθερο ύψος της σοφίτας είναι ≤2,20μ. τότε είμαστε ΟΚ.

Η "*λειτουργική*" σύνδεση απαιτείται από τον νόμο γιατί ο νομοθέτης δεν επιθυμεί ανεξάρτητες λειτουργικά σοφίτες.
Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να εξυπηρετούν τον υποκείμενο χώρο.

Στον "*χώρο*" του υποκείμενου ορόφου περιλαμβάνονται και τα δωμάτια και τα λουτρά και οι διάδρομοι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να διαφοροποιούμε τη χρήση και να μπαίνουμε στη "λογιστική" διαδικασία υπολογισμού των τ.μ. των δωματίων και των διαδρόμων και των WC κ.λπ..

Η χρήση της λέξης "*όροφος*" αντί της "κάτοψης" που υπήρχε στο αρχικό κείμενο του νόμου θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο σωστή. Στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων υπάρχει ταύτιση αλλά όχι πάντα. Στην κάτοψη μπορεί να αποτυπώνονται και στοιχεία δυο ορόφων πιο κάτω αν υπάρχουν οπές.




> Για το παταρι στον ορισμο του στην &28 του αρθρου 2 αναφερει οτι η επιφανεια του πρεπει να ειναι μικρότερη του 70% της επιφάνειας του υποκείμενου χώρου.
> Η εκφραση χωρου με μπερδευει.
> Αν πχ εχω οροφο με σαλονι και κουζινα και ενα wc ολος ο οροφος ειναι 60 τμ και το σαλονι 40 τμ και το παταρι εχει προσβαση με σκαλα απο το σαλονι το 70% το εξεταζουμε συμφωνα με τα 60 τμ ή με τα 40 τμ?


Θα υπολόγιζα το 70% στα 60τ.μ. θεωρώντας "χώρο" το συνολικό εμβαδόν της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας.
Έτσι το έχω παρουσιάσει στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. και σε κατάστημα (απλή περίπτωση) που ήταν ενιαίος ο χώρος και σε κατοικία που υπήρχαν δωμάτια και διάδρομος και έγινε δεκτό.
Απλώς η εξέταση του 70% γίνεται ανά οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.

----------


## asak

Παραμένει το εξής ερώτημα όμως:
Πως διαφαίνεται ότι η εξέταση του 50% του ορόφου προς χρήση σοφίτας γίνεται ανα οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία;
Και όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω θεωρείται "λογικό" να κατασκευάζουμε σοφίτες με το 1/2 του υποκείμενου ορόφου οι οποίες ενοποιούνται λειτουργικά με χώρο γκαρσονιέρας, μην αναφέρω και το ακραίο παράδειγμα ενός χωλ ή διαδρόμου στον όροφο.

----------


## Xάρης

> Πώς διαφαίνεται ότι η εξέταση του 50% του ορόφου προς χρήση σοφίτας γίνεται ανά οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία;


Δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου.
Στο διάγραμμα δόμησης, αποτυπώνουμε σκαριφήματα όλων των κατόψεων με εμβαδομέτρηση ανά οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία. Στην κάτοψη του τελευταίου ορόφου υπολογίζουμε το 50% του εμβαδού της κάθε οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, το οποίο συγκρίνουμε με το εμβαδόν της αντίστοιχης σοφίτας που εμφανίζεται στην κάτοψη της επόμενης στάθμης.




> Και όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω θεωρείται "λογικό" να κατασκευάζουμε σοφίτες με το 1/2 του υποκείμενου ορόφου οι οποίες ενοποιούνται λειτουργικά με χώρο γκαρσονιέρας, μην αναφέρω και το ακραίο παράδειγμα ενός χωλ ή διαδρόμου στον όροφο.


Ο συντελεστής δόμησης δεν είναι "λογικός". Από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα τα προβλήματα. Δεν θα έπρεπε να μπαίνουμε στη λογική του τι μετρά στη δόμηση και τι όχι παρά μόνο τι μετρά στον όγκο και τι όχι. Αν ελέγχαμε μόνο κάλυψη, πλάγιες αποστάσεις, όγκο και ιδεατό στερεό δεν θα είχαμε τέτοια θέματα.
Μέσα στον επιτρεπόμενο όγκο ας έκανε ο καθένας ό,τι ήθελε, πατάρια, σοφίτες, φωταγωγούς αρκεί να τηρεί τα ελάχιστα καθαρά ύψη των κύριων και βοηθητικών χώρων.

Πάντως αυτό που λες για σοφίτα πάνω από χολ ή διάδρομο δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς θα γίνει.
Δηλαδή τι εμβαδόν θα έχει ο διάδρομος ή το χολ; 10τ.μ.; Αν μιλούμε τότε για σοφίτα 50%*10τ.μ.=5τ.μ., δηλαδή αποθήκη, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## asak

Συγγνώμη που δεν έγινα αρκετά σαφής Χάρη, και θα σου αναφέρω παράδειγμα που είναι άμεσα κατανοητό:
Έστω όροφος πολυκατοικίας 500μ² αποτελούμενος από 4 διαμερίσματα εκ των οποίων το ένα γκαρσονιέρα.
Η σοφίτα του κτιρίου θα μπορεί να έχει το μέγιστο 250μ². Αυτή τη σοφίτα λοιπόν μπορώ να την ενοποιήσω λειτουργικά με το διαμέρισμα της γκαρσονιέρας και γιατί?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μιλάμε για σοφίτα κτηρίου αλλά για σοφίτα διαμερίσματος.
Ο δε έλεγχος θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να γίνεται ανά διαμέρισμα, όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως.
Συνεπώς, η σοφίτα της γκαρσονιέρας του τελευταίου ορόφου μπορεί να έχει μέγιστο εμβαδόν το 1/2 του εμβαδού της γκαρσονιέρας και όχι του εμβαδού και των τεσσάρων διαμερισμάτων.

Ο ΝΟΚ, στο άρθρο 11, §6ιε το γράφει καθαρά:
"Σοφίτες με συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο ή ίσο των *1/2 του χώρου* του υποκείμενου ορόφου *με τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά*"

Στο παράδειγμά σου, ο *χώρος* με τον οποίο συνδέεται λειτουργικά η σοφίτα είναι η γκαρσονιέρα.

----------


## asak

Ωραία και πολύ λογικά αυτά που λες. Επανερχόμαστε όμως στο αρχικό ερώτημα της ISMINI_82 που ήταν _:
"Η εκφραση χωρου με μπερδευει"
_Πως συνεπάγεται ότι με τη λέξη *χώρος* ο νομοθέτης  υπονοεί την ανεξάρτητη αυτοτελή διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία και όχι λειτουργικό χώρο που περιλαμβάνει αυτή; π.χ. υ/δ ή καθιστικό;
Εάν  πραγματικά εννοούσε Ο.Ι. δεν θα το έκανε θεωρείτε σαφές;

----------


## Xάρης

Σε προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου έγραψα το εξής:



> Στον "χώρο" του υποκείμενου ορόφου περιλαμβάνονται και τα δωμάτια και τα λουτρά και οι διάδρομοι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να διαφοροποιούμε τη χρήση και να μπαίνουμε στη "λογιστική" διαδικασία υπολογισμού των τ.μ. των δωματίων και των διαδρόμων και των WC κ.λπ..


Πώς αλλιώς να το έγραφε "_του συνόλου των χώρων της ιδιοκτησίας του υποκείμενου ορόφου_";
Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερες αναλύσεις και εξηγήσεις.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε στον τελευταίο όροφο π.χ. ένα δωμάτιο, ένα WC και έναν διάδρομο από τον οποίο ξεκινά η σκάλα που συνδέει τη στάθμη αυτή με τη σοφίτα και να πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε ως εμβαδόν μόνο το εμβαδόν του διαδρόμου. Δεν στέκει.
Όπως και δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε 4 ιδιοκτησίες στον τελευταίο όροφο των 20τ.μ. η καθεμιά (σύνολο 80 τ.μ.) και μια σοφίτα μόνο στη μια ιδιοκτησία η οποία να επιτρέπεται να έχει εμβαδό 50%*80=40τ.μ. >> 20τ.μ. του εμβαδού της εν λόγω ιδιοκτησίας που μετρά στη δόμηση.

----------


## asak

Είσαι σαφής και δίνω και εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια ερμηνεία.
Εξακολουθώ να διερωτάμε όμως, γιατί ο Νομοθέτης δεν το έκανε απόλυτα σαφές, ως όφειλε άλλωστε.

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς θα ήταν πιο σαφές; Όπως το έγραψα παραπάνω;
Μήπως μας ακούσουν και το περάσουν σε καμιά από τις επόμενες τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## asak

Είναι η ώρα νομίζω να μας ακούσουν φίλε μου.

----------


## Xάρης

Άντε να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με τα σημεία στα οποία χρειάζονται διευκρινήσεις και να προτείνουμε τροποποιήσεις ώστε να είναι απολύτως σαφή.
Μήπως αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι δουλειά του ΤΕΕ;

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  :Αμήχανος: 

Εγγρ - 19326/89
Σε περίπτωση που η στέγη προεξέχει από την όψη του κτιρίου θεωρείται αρχιτεκτονική προεξοχή……

ΝΟΚ – ΑΡΘΡΟ 16&1:
Στις όψεις επί του κελύφους του κτιρίου τόσο για τα νέα κτίρια όσο και για τις προσθήκες σε υφιστάµενα κτίρια και εφόσον δεν δηµιουργούν κλειστούς ή ανοικτούς χώρους χρήσης του κτιρίου, επιτρέπονται και διατάσσονται ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε θέση και συμφωνα με τον αρχιτεκτονικο σχδεδιασμο αρχιτεκτονικες προεξοχες και αρχιτεκτονικα στοιχεια........

Ερωτοαπαντηση ΤΕΕ
Ερώτηση:
Σε μία ισόγεια κατοικία, μπορεί η ενιαία στέγη να στεγάσει ανοιχτό εξώστη και μπαζωμένο εξώστη χωρίς περιορισμό ή θεωρείται μόνιμο προστέγασμα με τους περιορισμούς του ΝΟΚ;

Απάντηση:
Μπορεί, ως αρχιτεκτονική προεξοχή ή ως ένα από τα αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία που επιτρέπονται στις όψεις των κτιρίων, αλλά με τους περιορισμούς του άρθρου 16, κατά περίπτωση, δηλαδή ¼ Δ ή ¼ δ ή αν εξέχει της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής 1/10 Π μέχρι 2.00μ. και 0,50 μ. μέσα από κράσπεδο, σε ύψος >3,00 μ. Επίσης, αν κατασκευάζεται ως προστέγασμα εισόδου κτιρίου ή μέσα στις αποστάσεις Δ του κτιρίου από τα όρια ή από άλλο κτίριο του ίδιου γηπέδου μέχρι ½ Δ ή ½ δ.

*Ερωτησεις :
*
1.Συνεχιζει αραγε το εγγραφο 19326/89 να εχει ισχυ και η στεγη που εξεχει από το περιγραμμα της καλυψης να θεωρειται αρχιτεκτονικη προσεξοχη?Μηπως εφοσον στεγαζει (εξωστη , βεραντα ) θεωρειται με τον ΝΟΚ μονιμο προστεγασμα? υπαρχει βεβαια η ερωτοαπαντηση του ΤΕΕ αλλα θα ηθελα μια επιβεβαιωση. Για μενα ειναι σημαντικη η διαφοροποιηση του χαρακτηρισμου της προεξοχης της στεγης απο την καλυψη ως αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη ή ως μονιμο προστεγασμα.Η αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη μπορει να εξεχει της οψης κατα 1/4 Δ ενω το μονιμο προστεγασμα  μπορει να εξεχει 1/2 του Δ.
Στην πρωτη περιπτωση για Δ=4.00 μ μπορω να στεγασω με την στεγη πχ μια βεραντα πλατους 1.00 μ και στην δευτερη μια μπαζωμενη βεραντα 2.00 μ.

2.Εαν η στεγη περα απο το περιγγραμα της καλυψης θεωρεται αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη ο ογκος της μη υποχρεωτικης στεγης περα από το περιγραμμα της καλυψης προσμετραται στον ογκο του κτιριου? Συμφωνα με την &2β του αρθρου 13 ο ογκος των αρχιτεκτονικων προεξοχων δεν προσμετραται στον ογκο του κτιριου αλλα η &2α του αρθρου 13 αναφερει ότι στον ογκο του κτιριου προσμετραται και ο ογκος της μη υποχρεωτικης στεγης.

3.Επιτρεπεται αραγε στον χωρο της στεγης που είναι εξω από το περιγραμμα της καλυψης να κατασκευαζεται σοφιτα ? 
Αν πχ σε μεσαιο οικοπεδο η στεγη εξεχει της καλυψης στην πισω οψη του κτιριου κατά ¼ του Δ και είναι μονοριχτη "με τον κορφια της στην πισω οψη του κτιριου"μπορω στον χωρο της στεγης που εξεχει της καλυψης στην πισω οψη του κτιριου να κατασκευασω σοφιτα?Δεν νομιζω να επιτρεπεται απο την &1 του αρθρου 16 αφου στην αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη δημιουργειται χωρος χρησης αλλα οποιος θελει ας πει καμμια αποψη.

4.Η στεγη στο πισω οριο θα στεγαζει υπαιθριο χωρο (ο τελευταιος οροφος στην πισω του οψη κανει εσοχη ως προς τον προτελευταιο οροφο) αλλα και εξωστη  που θα ειναι σε συνεχεια του υπαιθριου χωρου.Αν ενωσω το ακρο της στεγης με το ακρο του εξωστη με αρχιτεκτονικα μη φεροντα υποστυλωματα απο σκυροδεμα ο χωρος που δημιουργειται αναμεσα στην στεγη και στον υπαιθριο χωρο αλλα και αναμεσα στην στεγη και στον εξωστη τι χωροι ειναι?

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Το εν λόγω έγγραφο είναι εγκύκλιος; Αν δεν είναι εγκύκλιος τότε δεν έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα με την εγκύκλιο.
Γενικώς όμως, οι εγκύκλιοι συνδέονται με τους συγκεκριμένους νόμους τους οποίους κοινοποιούν/ερμηνεύουν. 
Συνεπώς, μια εγκύκλιος που αφορά τον ΓΟΚ 1985 δεν μπορεί να έχει εφαρμογή σε έναν άλλο νόμο όπως ο Ν.4067/12 (ΝΟΚ).
Η προεξοχή της στέγης άνωθεν εξώστη θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί και τα δυο, δηλαδή είτε προστέγασμα είτε αρχιτεκτονική προεξοχή. Ό,τι μας βολεύει αρκεί να τηρούνται οι όποιες προϋποθέσεις που θέτει ο ΝΟΚ γι αυτά τα στοιχεία.
Για να στεγάσεις τη βεράντα των 2μ. με την προεξοχή της στέγης δεν θα χρειαστείς υποστυλώματα;

*2.* Όχι. 
Η §2.α του άρθρου 13 γράφει ότι δεν προσμετράται στον όγκο:
"ο χώρος της στέγης μόνον όταν αυτή δεν είναι υποχρεωτική"
Προφανώς και εννοείται ότι όλη η στέγη δεν είναι υποχρεωτική σε αντιδιαστολή με περιοχές της χώρας όπου η κατασκευή στέγης είναι υποχρεωτική.

*3.* Ακόμα και να επιτρέπεται θα πρέπει να μετρήσει στην κάλυψη και στον όγκο. Σ' αυτήν βέβαια την περίπτωση η επέκταση πέρα από το περίγραμμα της οικοδομής δεν θα θεωρηθεί ούτε προστέγασμα ούτε αρχιτεκτονική προεξοχή.

*4.* Κατ' αρχάς μη φέροντα στοιχεία σημαίνει ότι τα αφαιρέσω δεν θα πέσει η στέγη. Είναι έτσι;
Έπειτα, θα συμφωνήσω νομίζω με την άποψη περί ημιυπαίθριου χώρου, αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που θέλεις να πεις. Ένα σκαρίφημα θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## XRXR02

Ήθελα να κάνω μιά ερώτηση μιας και βλέπω συνάδελφοι έχετε 
συζητήσει πολύ το θέμα της σοφίτας που επιτρέπει ο ΝΟΚ.
Η ερώτηση είναι " πρέπει η πλάκα σκυροδέματος που είναι
δάπεδο της σοφίτας να περιορίζεται ακριβώς στη επιφάνεια
της σοφίτας ή μπορεί να καλύπτει όλον τον υποκείμενο 
όροφο ?"
Σε κάποια πολεοδομία μου λένε ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω 
πλάκα σκυροδέματος σε όλη την επιφάνεια του 
τελευταίου ορόφου αλλά μόνο στην επιφάνεια που βρίσκεται 
η σοφίτα.
Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικά θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μπορείς γιατί τότε θα θεωρεί η σοφίτα ανεξάρτητος όροφος.

----------


## XRXR02

Η σοφίτα επικοινωνεί μόνο με εσωτερική σκάλα.
Γιατί να θεωρείται πλέον ανεξάρτητος όροφος ? που το λέει ο νόμος αυτό?
Δηλαδή αν η πλάκα υπάρχει μόνο σαν δάπεδο της σοφίτας δεν είναι τότε η σοφίτα
ανεξάρτητος όροφος? Ποιά είναι η διαφορά τότε? 
Δηλαδή αν έχω εμβαδό ορόφου 300 μ2 με 3 διαμερίσματα  στον τελευταίο
όροφο και θέλω να φτιάξω σοφίτα 10 μ2 για ένα από τα διαμερίσματα αυτά
(μια αποθηκούλα) τότε πρέπει να μην φτιάξω πλάκα στα υπόλοιπα 290 ???
Επομένως πρέπει τα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα να έχουν ελεύθερα ύψη κάτω 
από την στέγη  μεγαλύτερα από 3 μ. διότι αν βάλω ψευδοροφή στα δωμάτια
καταλήγει η σοφίτα των 10 μ2 ανεξάρτητος όροφος !!!!
Ο παραλογισμός στο μεγαλείο του !!!

----------


## Xάρης

Μην είσαι επιθετικός συνάδελφε. Να βοηθήσουμε θέλουμε. Αν έχεις τις απαντήσεις τότε τι ρωτάς.

Όσον αφορά την προηγούμενη απάντησή μου διορθώνω ως εξής:
Η σοφίτα μπορεί να είναι ανοιχτή ή κλειστή.
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα χαρακτηρισμού ως "_ανεξάρτητου ορόφου_" αυτό αφορά τα πατάρια (εσωτερικούς εξώστες).
Τα ζητούμενα στην σοφίτα είναι:
α) *να είναι εντός του ύψους της επικλινούς στέγης*,
β) *να μην μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία*.
Αν πληροί τις δυο παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις, τότε μόνο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί σοφίτα.
Για να μην μετρά στη δόμηση υπάρχουν κι άλλες προϋποθέσεις.
(βλ. ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 2 §81, άρθρο 11 §6ιε, άρθρο 19 §2ζ)

Για να καταλάβαμε καλύτερα τι ακριβώς εννοείς θα ήταν καλό να επισυνάψεις ένα σχέδιο κάτοψης και μια ή δυο τομές.

----------


## XRXR02

Η επιθετικότητά μου προέκυψε από το γεγονός ότι
η απάντηση που μου έδωσε η πολεοδομία ήταν:
" Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις γιατί θα θεωρηθεί η σοφίτα
ανεξάρτητος όροφος" ακριβώς ίδια με την δικιά σου.
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν γιατί εκνευρίστηκα....
Τέλος πάντων σημασία έχει ποιό είναι το νόμιμο
που δικαιούται ο πολίτης.
Επισυνάπτω σχέδια κάτοψη ορόφου, σοφίτας και τομή.
Στην τομή φαίνεται η σοφίτα γραμμοσκιασμένη.
Η πολεοδομία είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει η πλάκα
που είναι μέσα στα ορθογώνια Α και Β γιατί έτσι 
δημιουργείται ανεξάρτητος όροφος.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην ΥΔΟΜ έκαναν το ίδιο λάθος που έκανα και εγώ.
Ο "_ανεξάρτητος όροφος_" αφορά μόνο τα πατάρια και όχι τους εξώστες.
Στα πατάρια ισχύουν μόνο οι δυο προϋποθέσεις που ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.
Προφανώς λοιπόν και είναι σοφίτα αυτό που αναφέρεις.

Υ.Γ.: Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εκνευρισμό και επιθετικότητα όταν εκφράζεται μια άποψη που δεν μας αρέσει. Ειδικά σε ένα φόρουμ όπου όλοι να βοηθήσουν αφιλοκερδώς προσφέρονται.
Αν έχουμε αντίθετη άποψη από τον άλλον, το μόνο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να την τεκμηριώσουμε με αναφορά σε νομοθεσία, άρθρα και παραγράφους, όπως έκανα παραπάνω.
Σου συνιστώ να κάνεις το ίδιο στην ΥΔΟΜ.
Αν δεν πειστούν, έχεις κάποιες επιπλέον επιλογές, υποθέτω τις γνωρίζεις.

----------


## XRXR02

ποιές είναι οι επιπλέον επιλογές?
δεν τις γνωρίζω

----------


## Xάρης

Απευθύνεσαι στο γραφείο ΝΟΚ του ΤΕΕ, στον ΣΑΔΑΣ ή στον τοπικό σύλλογό σου, στο γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ για συμπαράσταση.
Διαμαρτύρεσαι στον προϊστάμενο του τμήματος εκδόσεων αδειών, στον διευθυντή της ΥΔΟΜ, στον αρμόδιο αντιδήμαρχο, στον δήμαρχο.
Καταθέτεις σχετικό ερώτημα στην ΔΑΟΚΑ (μέσω της ΥΔΟΜ) και στην ΔΙΠΕΧΩ (απευθείας).
Προσφεύγεις στο ΣΥΠΟΘΑ.
Απευθύνεσαι σε δικηγόρο για να πάρει η υπόθεση τη δικαστική οδό.

----------


## XRXR02

> Απευθύνεσαι στο γραφείο ΝΟΚ


Απευθύνθηκα ήδη στο γραφείο ΝΟΚ του ΤΕΕ όπου με πληροφόρησαν
 ότι η επιφάνεια της στέγης μετράει στον σδ (οχι σο) ακόμη και
 όταν είναι υποχρεωτική !
Αν αμφιβάλετε πάρτε στο τηλ 2103291668  και κάντε αυτό το ερώτημα.

 :Θυμωμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς το αιτιολόγησαν στο ΤΕΕ; Τους έδειξες σχέδια; Μάλλον όχι αφού μόνο τηλεφωνικά επικοινώνησες μαζί τους. Ενδεχομένως λοιπόν να μην κατάλαβαν τι ακριβώς κατασκευή έχεις.

----------


## XRXR02

ήταν μια κυρία εκεί η οποία μου απάντησε
ότι η επιφάνεια της στέγης μετράει στον ΣΔ
ακόμη κι οταν είναι υποχρεωτική επειδή
πολύ απλά δεν αναφέρεται στα μη μετρήσιμα 
του αρθ. 11      
σίγουρα δεν κατάλαβε τι ρωτούσα ....
 :Κλάμα:  :Γέλιο:    κλαίω και γελώ.....

----------


## Xάρης

Ο *μη βατός* χώρος που δημιουργείται ανάμεσα στη στέγη και την πλάκα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα της οροφής;
Αν δεν υπήρχε η σοφίτα θα τον προσμετρούσε στη δόμηση;

----------


## fakalime

Καλησπέρα, 
αν κατάλαβα καλά για τις προδιαγραφές της σοφίτας, αν μεγαλώσουμε το ύψος του δοκαριού έδρασης της στέγης προς τα κάτω, μεγαλώνουμε το ύψος της στέγης και μπορούμε να συμπεριλάβουμε σ' αυτό τη σοφίτα. Σωστά; 
Επισυνάπτω σχέδια από μια περίπτωση που έχω και έχω μαρκάρει το εν λόγω δοκάρι.

Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σοφίτα αυτή η περίπτωση;
Θα πρέπει το ύψος του δοκαριού να είναι μεγάλο σε όλη την περίμετρο της στέγης;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## dimitris ver

Καλησπέρα.
Συγγνώμη για το πρόχειρο σκίτσο.
Αυτό είναι σοφίτα ναι ή ου?

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τα σχήματα που συνοδεύουν το Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκεμβρίου 2012.

----------


## dimitris ver

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.

----------


## dimitris ver

Με δεδομένο οτι "*κάθε σοφίτα τοποθετείται μέσα στα όρια της υποκείμενης ανεξάρτητης ιδιοκτησίας και δεν εκτείνεται στην* *όμορη*" όπως λέει ο ΝΟΚ, μπορεί η σοφίτα (τμήμα αυτής) να είναι πάνω από Η/Χ του υποκείμενου ορόφου;

Σε ερώτηση στο ΤΕΕ, προφορικά και ανεπίσημα η απάντηση ήταν "δεν νομίζω, υποθέτω όχι" και ακολούθησε ο διάλογος:
- στα "όρια της υποκείμενης ιδιοκτησίας" περιλαμβάνεται και ο Η/Χ άρα μπορεί, λέω εγώ
- ναι αλλά ο Η/Χ δεν μετρά στη δόμηση του υποκείμενου ορόφου
- σωστά αλλά, η δόμηση μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο ως προς το εμβαδόν της σοφίτας, δλδ 50% του αποκάτω ορόφου, το οποίο δεν ξεπερνάμε, άρα;
- ....χμ...κοίτα τις σημειώσεις της Λεμπέση (!!!)
- τις έχω διαβάσει, δεν λέει κάτι γι αυτό
- ρώτα στην πολεοδομία που θα εκδοθεί η άδεια.

Αυτά τα ωραία.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...μπορεί η σοφίτα (τμήμα αυτής) να είναι πάνω από Η/Χ του υποκείμενου ορόφου;


Κατά τη γνώμη μου μπορεί διότι και ο ημιυπαίθριος χώρος είναι χώρος της ιδιοκτησίας. Το αν μετρά στη δόμηση ή όχι είναι άλλα θέμα που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εν προκειμένω. Εξάλλου, δεν εξαιρείται πάντα από τη δόμηση ο ημιυπαίθριος.

----------


## dimitris ver

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.
Εχω την ίδια γνώμη.
Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία όμως με την αρμόδια πολεοδομία η απάντηση ήταν ίδια με αυτήν του ΤΕΕ (δεν νομίζω, δεν ξέρω, είναι ασαφής ο νόμος...).
Θα το ρισκάρω και θα υποβάλω για έγκριση δόμησης με τμήμα της πάνω από τον Η/Χ και βλέπουμε.
Ισως υπάρξει κάποια ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιος στο μεταξύ.

----------

